# Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?



## Flo66 (19. Juni 2007)

Moin
Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von Askari haltet?Von den einen höre ich:"Billig schrott kauf dir bloß nich den Schei?!"Von den anderen:"Ja kann man machen hat gute Sachen!"
Was meint ihr nu?Bevor ich das geld dahin schmeiße frag ich liebeer weil ich den Mindestbestellwert recht hoch finde!Aber andererseits auf die Masse gesehen sind sie wirklich günstig.Alles ein wenig Günstiger aber wenn man dann für 30Euro kauft hat man doch mehr in der Tüte als im Laden.Welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit der qualität gehabt?


----------



## Living Dead (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

gibt bei Askari beides!

Schrott: Kogha

Gut: P&M Jig

Nur so als Beispiel!


----------



## Mario563 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von Askari haltet?Von den einen höre ich:"Billig schrott kauf dir bloß nich den Schei?!"Von den anderen:"Ja kann man machen hat gute Sachen!"
> Was meint ihr nu?Bevor ich das geld dahin schmeiße frag ich liebeer weil ich den Mindestbestellwert recht hoch finde!Aber andererseits auf die Masse gesehen sind sie wirklich günstig.Alles ein wenig Günstiger aber wenn man dann für 30Euro kauft hat man doch mehr in der Tüte als im Laden.Welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit der qualität gehabt?


Wie wärs mal mit der Suchfunktion??? Da wirst du alles finden was Du wissen willst, auch über alle anderen von Dir gestellten fragen


----------



## Obi Wan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Ich denke mal wenn man dort hin geht oder online bestellt nur die kleinteile wie wirbel blei und so ein gedönse aber ne rute oder rolle würde ich mir dort werder bestellen noch hin fahren und etwas kaufen. 
Wohne nicht weit von Lüdinghausen aber wenn es um die kleinteile geht fahren wir da schon mal hin und wir können es immer nicht fassen wie viele ruten da stehen wo der spitzenring abgebrochen ist oder ringe fehlen und so weiter.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Flo66 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

oha dann lass ich das lieber.Und extra für Kleinkram bestellen, lohnt nicht.Danke;=)


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Ich denke man kann in diesem Fall kein pauschales Urteil fällen, weil es auch bei den Askari- Hausmarken sowohl brauchbare Produkte, als auch Schrott gibt. Entweder musst du konkret fragen, ob dieses oder jenes Produkt etwas taugt, oder du gehst auf Nummer sicher und kaufst die wichtige Teile (Haken, Schnur usw.) nur von renomierten Herstellern. Falls du  den Mindestbestellwert schon hoch findest, dann vergiss nicht die Portokosten zu der Summe zu addieren.


----------



## shass30 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

ich war in kiel bei askari,

kogha ist schrott, wenn dann nur sachen kaufen die nicht askari sind.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Einfach nur guter billiger Schrott. Das sagt alles. Auch die Kleinteile halten oft nicht, was sie versprechen. Ich bin enttäuscht und kaufe dann doch lieber Qualität und geb 1-2€ mehr aus..... Nie am falschen Ende sparen! Das dankt Dir der Fisch nicht und Du Dir auch nicht... STAHLVORFÄCHER gaaaanz bescheiden nur mal so am Rande!!! Kannst Du mit der Hand zerstören!


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

gugg ma auf matchanglershop.de ! super sachen zu angemessenden preisen ! und kein schrott


----------



## nExX (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann in diesem Fall kein pauschales Urteil fällen, weil es auch bei den Askari- Hausmarken sowohl brauchbare Produkte, als auch Schrott gibt. Entweder musst du konkret fragen, ob dieses oder jenes Produkt etwas taugt, oder du gehst auf Nummer sicher und kaufst die wichtige Teile (Haken, Schnur usw.) nur von renomierten Herstellern. Falls du  den Mindestbestellwert schon hoch findest, dann vergiss nicht die Portokosten zu der Summe zu addieren.




kann mir nicht vorstelln, dass der inhaber von askari od seine angestellten sagen werden, diese haken, schnur etc. sind schrott kauf sie dir bloß nicht, geh zu einem anderem händler!


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Auf das Urteil würde ich mich auch nicht verlassen. :m
Ich meinte er soll hier fragen.


----------



## nExX (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Auf das Urteil würde ich mich auch nicht verlassen. :m
> Ich meinte er soll hier fragen.



jo sry dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden! :m


----------



## wir_wissen (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Hallo, ich habe einige Teile bestellt und finde Preis/ Leistung OK.
Die Ware kam auch ohne Schaden bei mir an, selbst die Ruten.
Viele Grüße


----------



## nExX (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

jo dann sag doch gleich mal welche ruten du bestellt hast! währ dann vllt auch interessant für uns, vllt kauft sich diese rute dann auch der eine oder andere von uns


----------



## jan_h (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

wurden nicht in einem älteren thread hier die askon bissanzeiger hier sogar mehrfach gelobt?


----------



## Grundangler85 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Askari hat ja nicht nur eigenmarken. Sondern auch shimano unter anderem im programm teilweise. Warum soll man das dort nich kaufen können |supergri

Also Markenware kann man dort sehr gut kaufen. Bloß von kogha und dem ganzen zeug würd ich dir abraten.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Ich bin bekennender Askari Käufer.
Wenn man weiss, was man kauft ist das kein Problem.
Sehr gerne nehme ich die Perca Drillinge und das Perca Stahlvorfach als Meterware.
Die Rapala Super Shad Rap nachbauten fangen genauso gut und die Silverman Carbo Spinn ist eine super Vertikal Rute.
Aber wenn Ihr meint, das das alles billigschrott ist, dann bezahlt doch einfach woanders mehr.:m
Ich werde mich dann bei den Fischen, entschuldigen, die ich bisher mit Askari Tackel gefangen habe.:m


----------



## nExX (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich bin bekennender Askari Käufer.
> Wenn man weiss, was man kauft ist das kein Problem.




und da is er deeeeeeeer PUNKT..
askari bietet natürlich auch gute marken an..
DAM, Shimano u.a.
und wie oben schon erwähnt: wenn man weiß was man kauft ist das kein Problem!


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Wenn man nur Shit bei Askari erlebt hat, dann hat man auch kein weiteres Vertrauen! Sorry, aber ich habe kein Vertrauen mehr. Kann mir natürlich auch bei Markenartikeln passieren, das hab ich ja nicht gesagt, aber solange das nicht geschieht, kauf ich was anderes.

Hab mir von 4 Boardis sagen lassen, dass Askari Kiel unfreundliches Personal hat. Alle 4 waren unabhängig von einander da. 4 Leute = gleiche Meinung = Zufall? Noch ein Grund mehr für mich nicht einzumaschieren. :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



nExX schrieb:


> askari bietet natürlich auch gute marken an..
> DAM, Shimano u.a.
> !


Perca, Silverman und die Rapala Nachbauten sind aber auch Askari Eigenmarken...:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hab mir von 4 Boardis sagen lassen, dass Askari Kiel unfreundliches Personal hat. Alle 4 waren unabhängig von einander da. 4 Leute = gleiche Meinung = Zufall? Noch ein Grund mehr für mich nicht einzumaschieren. :m


Bei Askari musst Du im Onlinshop bestellen.Viele Sachen sind dort billiger als im Laden, vorallendingen die Kleinteile. Da werden dann sofort die Staffelpreise berechnet.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Es kommt doch immer auf den einzelnen Artikel an.
Mit Dreibein, Hut, Jacke und Neopren-Stiefel bin ich zufrieden ( Marke=keine Ahnung), das Filetiermesser nutze ich nur noch zum Zwiebelschneiden und die Brandungsrute nebst Rolle hat die ersten Einsätze gut überstanden.Ein paar Pilker gibt es heute noch und die Dorsch-und Butthaken habe ich dort auch erstanden. 
Das alles hat zur Neueröffnung bei 40% Rabatt keine 100€ gekostet und ich bin insgesamt zufrieden.


----------



## nExX (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Perca, Silverman und die Rapala Nachbauten sind aber auch Askari Eigenmarken...:m




ja da sag i ja nix dagegen od versteh i da grad irgendwas falsch..sry bin bissl down:m


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

so, ich zähl m ich auch zu den leuten, wie tommy, die bei askari eikaufen gehen.
aber wie tommy schon sagt, musst du wissen, was man kaufen kann, und was nicht.
hab mir z.b. eine balzer natural spin 85 bei denen gekauft und diewar dort einfach preiswerter als anderswo.
warum soll ich denn z. b. €250 für ne fox, shimano oder what ever ausgeben, wenn ich z.b. eine gleichwertige von kogha bekomme. (btw. die kogha-ruten werden bei irgend einem hersteller wie balzer, sänger oder dam gefertigt oder glaubt ihr, dass sie die dinger selbst machen???) das ist wie mit den meisten produkten von den discountern wie aldi oder lidl. deren hausmarken werden von grossen firmen wie maggi, masterfood, kraft oder... hergestellt und für nen angemessenen preis veräußert...


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Mal wieder eine Askari-Diskussion... Schau an... |bla:

Also, ich kann (bisher) nicht über Askari meckern. Habe im Winter mal was im Online-Shop bestellt, das ging ziemlich fix und war ein echtes Schnäppchen. Muss aber auch betonen, dass ich bei der Gelegenheit KEINE Hausmarken, sondern "renommiertes" Gerät bestellt habe (Rute von Balzer, Rolle und Schnur von Shimano, alles bestens).

Seitdem es den Askari-Laden in Raisdorf/Kiel gibt, gehe ich eigentlich ganz gerne dahin. Dir Preise sind stets die gleichen wie die aktuell günstigsten im Internet, auch wenn es an der Ware nicht immer so ausgezeichnet ist. Vor kurzem habe ich z. B. DAM Imperial Spinning Schnur gekauft, weil die im Internet bzw. im letzten Angebots-Flyer auf etwa die Hälfte des eigentlichen Preises reduziert war. Im Laden stand dann noch der alte Preis dran. War zunächst etwas erstaunt, da der Laden damit wirbt (wurde hier mal in einem Thread so berichtet), alle Rabatt-Aktionen und Angebote aus dem Katalog oder Online-Shop ebenfalls direkt umzusetzen. Aber an der Kasse war dann alles klar, beim Einscannen erschien sofort der günstigere Preis.

Zu der von Sylverpasi angesprochenen (mangelnden?) Freundlichkeit des Personal kann ich nur sagen., dass ich bisher recht zufrieden bin. Ok, ich merke langsam erste "Abnutzungserscheinungen", die Begeisterung der Angestellten/Verkäufer ist nicht mehr auf dem Level wie bei der Eröffnung, aber noch ist es völlig in Ordnung. Netter als bei Grossmann sind sie allemal... |rolleyes

Die Eigenmarken habe ich bisher noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert, weil ich doch ein wenig Bedenken hinsichtlich der Qualität habe. Ob das begründet ist? Wer weiß...;+ Ein paar Shads und sonstige Kunstköder von Kogha habe ich mal gekauft, die sind völlig ok (und sehr günstig). Die einzig miese Qualität, die ich dort bisher erwischt habe, waren ein paar Sachen von "Behr". Ein Schwimm-Wobbler mit absolut NULL Aktion und eine Weißfisch-Schnur, die schon beim Angucken reißt. Aber Behr ist doch keine Askari-Hausmarke - oder täusche ich mich da? |kopfkrat

So, das soll dann auch reichen. Letztendlich schließe ich mich Grundangler85 und Tommi-Engel an, als günstige Einkaufsquelle für Markenprodukte ist Askari meine erste Wahl.

Schöne Grüße aus Plön

Jörg


----------



## HOX (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



dergute1963 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit der Suchfunktion??? Da wirst du alles finden was Du wissen willst, auch über alle anderen von Dir gestellten fragen


 
Scheinbar stößt der Thread und der damit verbundene Erfahrungtsaustausch aber durchaus auf Interesse.....
Aber richtig, dass hier ist ja ein Forum, da sind Diskussionen und ähnliches ja nicht erwünscht....|rolleyes.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

[FONT=&quot]Die Rollen von Askaris Hausmarken sind Schrott! Die Ruten habe ich nicht gefischt und ehrlich gesagt lass ich das lieber. Sonst sind die Sachen genau so wie beim Angelgerätehändler.[/FONT]


----------



## Ronen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



> wurden nicht in einem älteren thread hier die askon bissanzeiger hier sogar mehrfach gelobt?



Richtig!

Bin selber seit gut einem Monat Besitzer eines Askon Xtreme Kit (3 Bissanzeiger RXT,Sounderbox RBX)!

Ich arbeite noch an einem kompletten Bericht aber eins kann ich vorweg sagen.... mehr Bissanzeiger für diese verhältnissmässig kleine Summe ( 129€ )ist wohl auf dem Markt kaum zu finden!



> Scheinbar stößt der Thread und der damit verbundene Erfahrungtsaustausch aber durchaus auf Interesse.....



Die Schlagworte wie "Askari" "Lidl" oder "C&R" sorgen immer für gut frequentierte Threads mit extrem unterschiedlichen Ansichten der einzelnen Member! Leider enden diese meist mit Schliessung!

Klar unterscheiden sollte man bei diesen Diskussion ob es um ASKARI oder um Askari Eigenmarken geht denn Askari Angelcenter bietet auch qualitativ hochwertige Markenprodukte an sodass eine verallgemeinerung im Sinne von " *bei Askari ist alles Schrott* " sicher nicht zutreffend sein kann!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Janbr (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Hallo,

jetzt geb ich auch mal meinem Senf dazu ab:



> warum soll ich denn z. b. €250 für ne fox, shimano oder what ever ausgeben, wenn ich z.b. eine gleichwertige von kogha bekomme. (btw. die kogha-ruten werden bei irgend einem hersteller wie balzer, sänger oder dam gefertigt oder glaubt ihr, dass sie die dinger selbst machen???) das ist wie mit den meisten produkten von den discountern wie aldi oder lidl. deren hausmarken werden von grossen firmen wie maggi, masterfood, kraft oder... hergestellt und für nen angemessenen preis veräußert...


 
Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Bis auf ganz wenige Hersteller (die machen damit dann aber auch zumeist Werbung|supergri) hast du recht, das Zeug (Ruten, Rollen, Bekleidung und Alles andere) kommt aus dem selben Werk. Leider nicht von Balzer oder DAM, sondern aus Fernost |uhoh:. Es muss bis dahin noch nicht's heißen, denn die Hersteller dort vor Ort, fertigen auch nach Vorgaben der Auftraggeber (z.B. Balzer etc.) bzw. bieten eigene Produktentwicklungen an.

Was mich daran eher stört ist die Tatsache (und ich weiss von was ich spreche) das vom Hersteller Ruten z.B. zwischen 10 und 25 Euro angeboten werden, die hier in Deutschland als ganz neue Topentwicklung für knapp 200 Euro über den Ladentisch geht. #q Globalisierung sei Dank. Schau nur mal in einem Angelladen auf den "Made in...." Aufkleber. Nur weil das Ding von der "Deutschen Angelgeräte Manufaktur (DAM)" verkauft wird, heisst das nicht das es nicht in China, Kore, Indien oder Pakistan gefertigt wurde. :q

Ich werde hier niemanden anschwärzen, aber schau auf einschlägigen Portalen wie http://www.alibaba.com/ und such selbst. Na, kommen dir da einige Produkte bekannt vor? 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Mario563 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



HOX schrieb:


> Scheinbar stößt der Thread und der damit verbundene Erfahrungtsaustausch aber durchaus auf Interesse.....
> Aber richtig, dass hier ist ja ein Forum, da sind Diskussionen und ähnliches ja nicht erwünscht....|rolleyes.


Heisst ja nicht dass es nicht schon ne menge Askari Threads gibt. Und Diskutieren ist immer erwünscht und ja ich weiss das war ironisch gemeint


----------



## Albino (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Hallo 

Ich habe ein Rutenfutteral von Cogha und eine Rolle von Silverman.Beides ist zu gebrauchen wobei ich sagen muss das das Futteral ne spitzen Qualität ist.Über die Rolle kann man sich streiten die ist bischen schwer für mein Geschmack.Ansonsten hat sie 5 Kügellager und den ganzen anderen neumodernen Kram.Mit Ruten hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.


Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Francis80 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

sicherlich hat er auch minderwertiges zeug.
aber sind auch gute marken geräte zu anständigen preisen erhältlich.
wenn man ihre eigen marke kauft, kann man natürlich genauso auf die schnauze fallen wie mit irgendeinen anderen bekannten teil.
hab mir persönlich schon paar mal was bestellt. wobei ich preise mit unsren händlern in der umgebung verglichen habe und war damit zufrieden.

ist halt ansichts sache!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Hatte bei Askari bisher weder Verzögerungen mit der Bestellung noch irgendeinen Billigschrott. Ruten sind alle heile angekommen. Rollen auch. Kann mich nicht beschweren. Bis zum heutigen Tage:

Ich warte nun schon seid über 2 Wochen auf meine Ware und die Bestätigung kam letzte Woche Mittwoch. Kann eigentlich nicht sein oder?


----------



## friwilli (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich selbstverständlich mit meinem Händler vor Ort gemacht (de Koning), vor allem, wenn es um Rollen und den erforderlichen Service geht. 
Trotzdem werde ich bei manchen Preisen der "großen" Abieter aber dennoch schwach, wenn es dann mal ein Artikel ist, für den ich keinen besonderen Service brauche. Dann kaufe ich auch bei Askari oder der Domäne. Und bin bisher im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden.


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

meinst du mit der Domäne AngelDomäne?Mit denen bin ich sehr zufrieden.Askari werd ich wohl mal ,,Probe bestellen" aber nur Marken die ich kenne bzw. mit denen ich schon erfahrungen gemacht habe.Mit meinem Händler vor Ort habe ich auch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, dem Angelshop Rönnau gleich neben Bad Segeberg.Er kommt an die Askari Preise eigentlich auch ran bei manchen Sachen ist er sogar günstiger.Aber die Auswahl von Askari kann er mit seiner Ladenfläche,und der ist kein kleiner eher mittel groß,nicht abdecken.Er hat von allem ws aber Askari einfach von allem mehrere Ausführungen sach ich mal.Angelsets sind bei Askari günstiger,Angelrutenständer sagen wir mal 50/50.Ruten sind bei Askari teilweise viel teurr teilweise viel günstiger.


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

50/50 ist nicht auf Angelrutenständer bezogen mit 50/50 meine ich manches teurer manchen günstiger


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Welche Marken könnt ihr mir von Askari dfinitiv empfehlen und von welchen abraten?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Welche Marken könnt ihr mir von Askari dfinitiv empfehlen und von welchen abraten?


Ich höre immer nur Marken.#c
Es gibt auch von namenhaften Herstellern Schrott, und von noName Herstellern gute Sachen.
Das kommt immer auf den Artikel an. Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.

Dem Fisch ist es egal was das auf dem Tackle steht, der beißt oder beißt nicht.​


----------



## Heinz.Goldbach (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Meine Erfahrung ist die, das "richtige" Markenware bei Askari zum Teil teurer ist, als bei meinem Händler. Ich habe die Preise mal verglichen.
Daher hole ich Ruten, Rollen und wichtiges Zubehör ausschließlich beim meinem Händler um die Ecke. 
Neben einem Schwätzchen gibt es dort auch einen guten Kaffee.
Außerdem ist der Reparaturservice nach der Garantiezeit beim Händler je nach Marke besser und billiger (Versandkosten).
Ab und an kaufe ich auch wirkliche Schnäppchen, die eine gute Qualität haben  bei Askari ( z. B. Kogha Super Rod Pod für 39 Euro).
Wenn man keinen vernünftigen Händler in der Nähe hat,   ist Askari auf jeden Fall DIE Alternative. Was einem nicht gefällt kann man ja zurücksenden und die Auswahl im Internet und insbesondere im Katalog ist ja wirklich riesig.
*Mein Fazit: 
1. Askari und auch Händler verkaufen teilweise "Billig Schrott" aber auch hochwertige Ware
2. Askari ist nicht immer günstig und die Händler nicht immer teuer

daher jedem das Seine
*


----------



## pöp (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

finde Askari, eigentlich ganz gut, Ruten sind bei mir alle angekommen und Rod Pod habe ich mir auch bestellt, hat eigentlich 32,99€ gekostet, aber die haben es mir dann für 19,99€ gegeben weil ne Rolle ausverkauft war.

Zu den Ruten was ich mir bestellt habe:

Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder 3,90m
irgeneine Silverman (war meine allererste Rute, habe ich auch geschenkt bekommen)


----------



## kulti007 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Hatte bei Askari bisher weder Verzögerungen mit der Bestellung noch irgendeinen Billigschrott. Ruten sind alle heile angekommen. Rollen auch. Kann mich nicht beschweren. Bis zum heutigen Tage:
> 
> Ich warte nun schon seid über 2 Wochen auf meine Ware und die Bestätigung kam letzte Woche Mittwoch. Kann eigentlich nicht sein oder?



das hatte ich auch schon. liegt aber *nicht* an askari, sondern am hermes versand. denn dort werden die kisten gelagert bis sich eine tur in deine richtung lohnt. es wäre ja auch quatsch wegen einer oder zwei kisten los zu fahren. so kann man bloß die kleinen preise halten was den versand angeht.
und wenn du pech hast ist deine bestellung die erste kiste im lager :vik:

mfg


----------



## Wanne (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Habe auch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht wie die anderen Boardies. Powerbait z.B. ist bei meinem Händler 50 Cent günstiger als Askari. 
Meine Hochseeangel, die ich mir letzte Woche bei Askari gekauft habe ist nicht so dolle, dafür aber alle anderen Angeln vorher. Rollen find ich auch ok. 
Und zu den Versandkosten: Zum Bestellwert ist man schnell hin, wenn man sich mit ein Paar Leuten zusammen tut.


----------



## KaiAllround (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Hi,

Die meisten der leute die hier sagen das Askari schrott ist, haben noch nie was bei Askari bestellt oder gekauft!!!!:v

Also ich habe einige produkte von Askari und ich konnte mich bis jetzt noch nicht beschweren#6 Auserdem wenn was schrott ist bei Askari hatt man meistens sogar 5 Jahre Garantie!! Also probiere es wenn es dir nicht gefällt: Schicks zurück!!!!


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

gut ich werd mich da mal für den Sommer rüsten.


----------



## daKorby (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

servus 

es gibt bei askari beides schrott und gute sachen für sachen wie futterkörbe die man bei hängern meistens sowieso verliert kann man schon bei askari bestellen. aber ich würde mir keine kogha ruten und rollen und auch nichts von perca kaufen aber das ist geschmachssache. Für kleinzeug ist er aber super aber größere sachen wie ruten und rollen will ich erstmal in die hand nehmen bevor ich mich entscheide was ich kaufe 

Grüße aus Bayern 

Korby


----------



## daKorby (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich höre immer nur Marken.#c
> Es gibt auch von namenhaften Herstellern Schrott, und von noName Herstellern gute Sachen.
> Das kommt immer auf den Artikel an. Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.
> 
> Dem Fisch ist es egal was das auf dem Tackle steht, der beißt oder beißt nicht.​



servus 

muss aber ehrlich sagen das ich mit shimano rollen bisher die besten erfahrungen gemacht habe. hatte auch schon rollen die nach drei wochen kaputt waren und die waren nciht von shimano.

Grüße aus Bayern

Korby


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Manche Sachen sind bvei Askari wrklich net schlecht aber manches ist fürn ....!!!
z.B Sänger Feeder Ruten (insbesondere heavy feeder ruten)
sind wirklich net schlecht und billiger als beim Händler!!!


----------



## Pixelschreck (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Moin moin!

In den letzten Jahren habe ich schon etliches bei Askari gekauft. Mit den Produkten war ich bishaer zufrieden, das mal bei einer Markenrolle sich die Vergoldung ablöst weil beim galvanisieren ein Fehler passiert ist kann überall vorkommen. Rücksendung, Umtausch und alle Problemchen die manchmal so auftauchen kann man kompetent über das Calcenter besprechen und das fuktioniert auch. Der schnellste Bestellweg fürt auch übers Telefon. Sicherlich sin warscheinlich auch einige Sachen im Angebot die mir in der Quallität nicht zusagen würden aber bisher habe ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht , wenns nicht passt zurückschicken und was andres bestellen. Noch ein Tip: wer in der Nähe von Lüdinghausen wohnt kann dort Sonderangebote mit kleinen Mängeln billig im Laden kaufen . Die Teile sind meist defeckt zurückgekommen.

Achso, noch was zu den Preisen: Bei uns, in der Nähe von Schwerin, bezahlt man natürlich extra noch "Provinzzuschlag", nicht nur für Angelsachen. Da ist Askari eben günstiger als ne Fahrt nach Hamburg oder Rostock.

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Ich habe bisher nur Glück gehabt,egal ob Rute(Kogha),Rolle(Silverman),Angeltasche(Perca),Wobbler(Kogha).
Das bei den ersten Serien von Eigenprodukten,die als Eigenentwicklung angegeben sind,Fehler auftauchen,ist normal,dass wird auch bei anderen Herstellern so sein!!!!Ich finde die Qualtität ist gestiegen,wobei ich sagen muss,von Perca bestell ich nix mehr(haben schon einige Pech gehabt)Silverman und Kogha sind für das Geld sehr gut!!!Man muss halt wissen,was man bestellt,ich z.b. nix mehr aus der ersten Generation der Eigenprodukte,weil ich bei anderen Gesehen habe,dass die Qualität steigt,vor allem bei Kogha und Silverman)Und bevor man irgendetwas verurteilt,Shimano,Daiwa etc.haben auch nich von Anfang an perfekte Sachen gemacht,daran sollte jeder denken!!!!
Also ich habe noch nie Probleme gehabt und meine Freunde auch nicht,von daher kann da nur bei ausnahmen was schiefgehn!!!!Und das man mit Qualitätssachen pech haben kann,habe ich selber an einer Freilaufrolle von Balzer gemerkt,die zu dem Zeitpunkt 65 €uronen gekostet hat.Das war´s das sollte genügen,und nochwas :
In jedem Angelladen gibt´s schrott#q


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

kaufe schon seit jahren bei askari, weniger die kleinteile als die ruten, kann mich hinsichtlich der ruten überhaubt nicht beschweren, sowohl silverman, kogha als auch markenruten haben ordentlich ausgehalten ohne schäden, rollen auch, eventl. beanstd; Schuhe und posen, 1. gehen zu schnell kaputt, 2. ungenaue bis falsche gewichtsangaben


----------



## wörni (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Ja, ich bin auch Askari Fan, die Auswahl an Zubehör hat mich geködert|rolleyes. 
Rutten und Rollen kaufe ich lieber auch von namhaften Marken (auch bei Askari). Wenn ich im Frühjahr den dicken Katalog bekomme fange ich gleich an alles was ich """dringend :g brauche""" in das Bestellformular einzutragen, dann wird zusammen gerechnet, Summe :c, und wieder ein großer Teil gestrichen.

Habe auch schon Schrott bekommen, zum Beispiel eine Anfütterungskelle die beim ersten auswerfen des Futterballs gleich abbrach und im See gelandet ist.
Das kleine Stück Plastik mit Gewinde was noch an meinem Stab war habe ich an Askari zurückgesendet (Hermesshop ohne Kosten für mich) und der Betrag wurde mir gut geschrieben.
Perca Digitalwaage, Display nach 2 Jahren und 3 Monaten defekt. 2 Jahre Garantie, ohne murren ein nagelneues Gerät bekommen :vik:. Wieder Hermesshop ohne Portokosten für mich #6.

Ärgerlich finde ich bei Versandbetrieben immer wenn falsche Ware geliefert wird, weil der Packer die Artikelnummer nicht lesen kann oder er von der Bestellannahme falsche Informationen bekommt :c. Passiert bei Askari wie bei anderen Versandhändler. 
Bei Askari rufe ich an, schildere das Problem (Schwimmer bestellt dafür wurden Haken geliefert) kein Problem, entweder bekomme ich das Geld gutgeschrieben oder es wird nachgesendet. Die Haken darf ich trotzdem behalten.

Da hatte ich bei anderen Versandhändlern schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht :c:c:c
Ware 2 Tage nach erscheinen des Kataloges leider bereits vergriffen, Nachlieferung nur möglich mit weiteren Portokosten etc.

Also bis jetzt toi toi toi bin ich im großen und ganzen Zufrieden #6


----------



## AltBierAngler (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

ich bin mit dem zeug auch echt zufrieden...wenn man weiß wass man kauft macht man nichts falsch. Und als ich mir den schirm mit überwurf für 50 euro und die liege für 50 euro gekaft hab hab ich auch damit gerechnet das die kein lében lang hält...z.b die die wobbler von dam (snakediver) sind 3-4 euro günstiger als bei meinem angel-dealer...mich ärgert jedich das die keinen einzigen Salmo Jerk oder bait im angebot haben, aber sonst alles von salmo..liegen tschen etc.
gruß chris


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Also ich bestell nichts mehr bei Askari. Hatte dort drei mal bestellt und bei allen drei mal hat igendetwas gefehlt. Mal war es ne Multirolle, die derzeit im Angebot war, mal ein Stuhl, der auch runtergesetzt war. Hab vorher nie Bescheid bekommen, dass was nicht vorrätig ist.
Wenn man außerdem mal die Preise vergleicht, ist Askari eines der teuereren Shops. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## troutmaster69 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

moin moin

ich kaufe schon seit geraumer zeit, 1-2 mal im jahr bei askari ein und bin noch nie enttäuscht worden :m



gtuß, troutmaster


----------



## Mario563 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Also, ich habe bis jetzt zwei mal bestellt, immer Sonntags online, spätestens Freitag war alles da, und wie einige hier schon geschrieben haben, billigschrott kann ich auch beim Händler bekommen,  wenn man weiss was man will ist man bei Askari gut aufgehoben. Meine Meinung


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

vergangenes:

Ich habe bei Askari vor 2 Jahren bestellt ... gekommen ist fast nichts bzw unbestelltes, gezahlt aber war von mir alles im Vorraus ... es gab viel Ärger, bis ich wenigstens das Geld zurück hatte |krach:... habe damals alles hier ausführlich dokumentiert beschrieben ...


aktuelles:

nun hat mein Verein für Preise und die Tombola für unser Pokal-, und Gästefischen vor 5 Wochen einiges aus dem Shop bestellt ... nach tel. Rückfrage und Zusicherung, ob alles vorhanden sei !!! ... gekommen ist zum ausgemachten Termin nicht mal die Hälfte, von dem, was gekommen ist, war vieles "produktähnlich", #q :r... wir mußten auf die Schnelle beim Händler um die Ecke Ersatzpreise kaufen ... 


*wir werden nur noch persönlich beim Händler unseres Vertrauens vor Ort, auch wenn er teurer ist, einkaufen ... es lohnt sich ...*


----------



## wörni (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Also ich bestell nichts mehr bei Askari. Hatte dort drei mal bestellt und bei allen drei mal hat igendetwas gefehlt. Mal war es ne Multirolle, die derzeit im Angebot war, mal ein Stuhl, der auch runtergesetzt war. Hab vorher nie Bescheid bekommen, dass was nicht vorrätig ist.
> Wenn man außerdem mal die Preise vergleicht, ist Askari eines der teuereren Shops.
> Grüße
> FH



Darum gebe ich jede Bestellung per Telefon auf. Egal wieviele Posten ich bestelle. Die Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung sagt mir dann sofort falls etwas nicht auf Lager ist, ob es nachgeliefert werden kann etc..


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



wörni schrieb:


> Darum gebe ich jede Bestellung per Telefon auf. Egal wieviele Posten ich bestelle. Die Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung sagt mir dann sofort falls etwas nicht auf Lager ist, ob es nachgeliefert werden kann etc..


 
Na dann lies mal mein vorheriges Posting |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderpaule (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Also liebe Sportsfreunde...ich wollte mir nun eine Lige und zwei Karpfenruten bestellen und Boilies von Top Secret..was meint ihr soll ich es bestellen???.....und wie läuft dsa mit dem zurück schicken????...geht das einfach und schnell?

mfg Zanderpaule


----------



## bennie (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Soweit ich weiß pocht Askari bei sperrigen Dingen sehr auf den Versandkosten. Kauf lieber woanders - da bekommst du schon ab 70.- versandfreie Lieferungen


----------



## Zanderpaule (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

und wo soll ich kaufen???...nenet mal ein paar gute sides...!!!


----------



## bennie (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

google nach den produkten die du haben willst und dann kauf bei den shops


----------



## esox82 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

hi zanderpaule,
mit www.angelcenter-kassel.de und bei www.angelsport-schirmer.de habe ich sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht und werde nur noch bei denen bestellen!
die lieferungen,obwohl ich in luemburg wohne,kamen bereits nach 3 werktagen an.
vorher habe ich auch bei askari gekauft,doch seitdem sie bei lieferungen ab 1m länge 20€ sperrgut verlangen,bestelle ich nicht mehr bei denen.
ausserdem warte ich bis heute noch auf die "wird nachgeliefert" artikel,welche ich im märz(!!!!!!) bestellt habe und mehrmals telefonisch und schriftlich nachgefragt habe.
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo66 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Falls ich mir mal was bestellen sollte gebe ich die Artikel lieber erst hier an und frage euch dann bin ich auf der sichereren Seite.


----------



## Rossi1983 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Hmm also ich bin bis jetzt sher zufrieden. Schnelle Lieferung und Top Qualität. Allerdings habe ich von Silverman, Kogha und Co. nur Schnüre usw. bestellt. Die sind für den allgemeinen Gebrauch ok. Ruten kaufe ich nur Namhafte, allerdings sind die auch ein gutes stück billiger. Kann nur positive Sachen über Askari sagen


----------



## gründler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

hi
Wenn man Markensachen bei Askari kauft sind das die gleichen wie bei Müller Hinz und co.Und meistens noch viel billiger als bei anderen kleinen Händlern weil Askari in Massen kauft.
Habe nen Askarimarkt vor der Tür,und warum soll ich 100€ bei Müller zahlen wenn bei Askari das gleiche Produkt 60€ kostet.


----------



## Christian D (13. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Weil man bei Müller eine reale chance hat, einen guten Kundenservice und einen reibungslosen Umtausch zu bekommen....


----------



## gründler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Christian D schrieb:


> Weil man bei Müller eine reale chance hat, einen guten Kundenservice und einen reibungslosen Umtausch zu bekommen....


 
Habe ich da auch, Geschäftsleiter ist vorher mit eigenen Laden in der gleichen Ecke gewesen.Dann Pleite nun ist Müller Askari geworden und schlimm?


----------



## bobbl (13. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Also ich war auch mal ein Askarifan, bin mittlerweile aber sehr viel vorsichtiger bei denen geworden.
Dann aber habe ich mir ne Tackle Q Rutenschutz Box und ein Behr Salzwasserpilkset bestellt.

Beim Rausheben aus dem Koffer ist der Griff von der Rutenbox abgebrochen. Der Griff war m.M nach mit Sekundenkleber dort festgemacht|uhoh:.

Nun gut...

Das Salzwasser Pilkset habe ich das erste mal auf der Forelle benutzt; und obwohl ich den ganzen Scheiß nach dem Angeln mit Zahnbürste und Wasser gerienigt habe, war alles Verrostet.
Beim 2ten und letzten Mal ging es dann ins Langelandbelt und es wurde die meiste Zeit in 40 Metern gefischt. Ich bekam 2 Bisse und beide Fische rissen das 45er Vorfach durch,obwohl ich mit ner 35 Schnur angelte...:v

Aber: 
Ich habe auch 2 Ruten von denen. 
Die Kogha Shad und ne ältere Heavy Feeder Rute und die sind beide Sehr Gut!:k Die Feeder benutz ich auch schon seit 4 Jahren zum "Brandungsangeln" von Molen im Mittelmeer mit Gewichten bis 150 Gramm. Und die hält,obwohl ich sie immer erst nach dem Urlaub reinige. Kein Rost kein Verschleiß alles super!
Die Shad ist auch super für 20 Euro Fuji SIC Ringe ,Kohlefaserblank. Die Köderführung ist schön und die Biegekurve geil. 
Kann beide Ruten jedem empfehlen die Feeder gibts aber in der Version nimmer.

Also:
Die Ruten sind, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, gut. Die Schnur nicht die Drallt arg. Das Zeug von Behr ist Müll Haken Pilker alles rostig und die Vorfächer halten keine 4 Kilo. Tackle Q Box ist auch Müll. So ein Wasserrohr muss auch gehn!


Zum Umtausch: Die Beratung ist ganz okay der Umtausch porblemlos und gut.

mfg bobbl


----------



## papa whisky (14. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Also ich bin zufrieden mit askari und 1 woche lieferzeit ab bestellung ist ganz ok denk ich.zum sperrgutaufschlag, der ist nicht ab 1 m länge 20 Euro ! Man bezahlt ab einer packetlänge von 1,20 m 7,95 euro sperrgutzuschlag. für mich auch ok. Hatte unter anderem eine browning ambition matchrute bestellt, die musste ich zurückschicken weil der spitzenring defekt war ohne probleme kam ein paar tage später die neue alles ohne probleme. MfG


----------



## fischkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Hallo @ all, 

ich würde mich nicht als fan bezeichnen, aber auszusetzen habe ich nichts. 
der service ist entgegen christians meinung völlig in ordnung. 

ich glaube nicht das die angestellten dort im call center immer nur nette kunden dran haben und einen ganz schön harten job haben. 

habe schon viel dort bestellt und war schon oft in den läden, 
bin äußerst zufrieden. 

die sind groß, man kriegt alles und sind ganz bodenständig. 
also - 

viele grüße


----------



## tomry1 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Also Askari ist der größte Handel in Deutschland und unseren Nachbar EU Ländern.
Die Waren können billig angeboten werden,da sie in riesen Mengen aus China gekauft werden.
Mein Tipp :

Markensachen kaufen ----> ggf. schon einmal probiert haben (gummifische ,spinner etc.)
Dann kaufen.

Von Ruten u. Rollen bitte generell die Finger lassen.
Es gibt Garantie Probleme,und der Deutsche Handel wird zerstört.
Kein anderer "Einzelhändler" kann bei diesen Preisen mithalten.
Daher lieber ein par Euro mehr zahlen, und den Einzelhändler unterstützen als 
die Massen-Abfertigung zu fördern.
Ruten u. Rollen sind Dinge die muss man einfach im Handel selber ausprobieren.
So ist meine Meinung.
Und da es nicht sehr viele "Askari" Verkaufstellen gibt,denke ich ,ist es die bessere Variante teure Waren vom Einzelhändler zu kaufen.


----------



## Checco (25. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Hm, ich habe noch nie was bei Askari gekauft, doch ein Angelkollege von mir hat sich dort eine Spinnrute von Kogha bestellt und eine Rolle von Abu Garcia, beim Testen der Rute und Rolle in seinem Hausgewässer hat er nen 134cm Wels rausgeholt und die Rute und Rolle funktioniert immer noch astrein.
Ich denke für ne Rute mit 20-60 Gramm Wurfgewicht  und ne 4000er Rolle kann das Tackle so schlecht doch nicht sein.


----------



## Pixelschreck (25. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Also wenn mein Angelfachhändler am Ort mir eine schöne Multirolle für nur 269.-€ anbietet und ich für genau die gleiche Rolle im Versand stolze 189.89€ abdrücken soll, na da endscheide ich mich natürlich für den Einzelhändler am Ort. Teilweise ist der Preisunterschied noch grösser. Egal Hauptsache meinem Angelfritzen gehts gut.

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## noworkteam (25. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Also wenn mein Angelfachhändler am Ort mir eine schöne Multirolle für nur 269.-€ anbietet und ich für genau die gleiche Rolle im Versand stolze 189.89€ abdrücken soll, na da endscheide ich mich natürlich für den Einzelhändler am Ort. Teilweise ist der Preisunterschied noch grösser. Egal Hauptsache meinem Angelfritzen gehts gut.
> 
> Petri Heil!
> Jens


 
:m|good::m und ich verlange beim Autokauf immer den Listenpreis...


----------



## Aali-Barba (25. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Wenn  man "Schrott-Rollen" will, braucht man die nicht zwingend bei Askari als Kogha Modell kaufen, man kann auch durchaus beim Markenhändler eine Cool Rolle von Zebco kaufen, die ist sicher in der Lage, den "Schrott" von Askari locker zu toppen. 

Der Laden in Duisburg war noch vor zwei Jahren unerträglich, weil dort Personal rum geisterte, welches ich schon als Geschäftsschädigend empfunden habe bezüglich des Auftretens gegenüber den Kunden. 

Aber die Zeiten ändern sich und inzwischen ist der Laden aufgeräumt, das Personal freundlich und absolut hilfsbereit und wenn man sich nicht vorab durch pauschales Gebrabbel vom Besuch abhalten lässt, kann man dort durchaus auch Markenware zu manchmal gutem Preis bekommen. Eine beschädigte Rolle wurde eingeschickt, eine komplett neue Rolle samt Karton, Ersatzspule und sogar Rollentasche lag 5 Tage später bei mir wieder daheim auf dem Tisch. Kostenlos - einfach mit einem kleinen Brieflein beim nächsten Hermes Center abgegeben. 

Früher hatten die gute Wirbel, die ich zuletzt gekauft habe, waren Müll und scheinen mir spröde zu sein, bei leichtem Verbiegen springen die weg wie Glas. Auch da ändern sich die Zeiten. 

Auch das Argument des Angeldealers vor Ort hat seinen Wert. Maden bestell ich auch nicht bei E-Bay, wenn mir Samstags Mittags auffällt, dass ich für den Sonntag Morgen keine habe. Allerdings auch nicht um jeden Preis. Mit Preisen vom Markt konfrontiert und um Versandkosten bereinigt zeigen sich dann auch Fachhändler (zwar zähneknirschend aber durchaus kompromissbereit) am Ende kooperativ bei der Preisgestaltung.Wenns dann für die Top-Rute am Ende immer noch 5 Euro mehr sind, lass ich mich dann auch nicht Lumpen, denn immer nur Geiz ist Geil ist Falschgeiz, wie die Werbung lehrt, denn damit mache ich den Händler am Ende platt und das will ich doch nun auch nicht. 

Also ist vergleichen, suchen, stöbern und auch Streuen angesagt. 

Außerdem wirst Du auch beim alleredelsten Händler irgendwo im Regal Schrott finden, den ein Markenname Ziert.


----------



## antonio (25. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



DESCHM schrieb:


> Hallo Pixelschreck,
> 
> irgendwie hast Du noch nichts vom ökonomischen Prinzip gehört. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



wenn du telefonisch bestellst wird dir gesagt ob vorrätig oder nicht.

gruß antonio


----------



## noworkteam (25. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

ich war bisher einmal bei dem "netten" kleinen fachhändler um die ecke, wollte nach zig Jahren wieder mit dem Kutter-und Brandungsangeln anfangen.

beratung null, freundlichkeit null, auf die preise hab ich erst garnicht mehr geschaut....

soviel zum kompententen kleinen fachhändler um die ecke, FP war anschliessend genau das gegenteil...

zur thread-überschrift: es gibt dort marken-artikel und die halt askari-hausmarken...wie soll man bei dieser überschrift eine antwort geben ??

ob ich die penn xyz bei händler a oder b oder c kaufe, der einzige unterschied wird der preis sein,..,der vorteil der online-shop liegt in der weitergabe der preisvorteile (lagerkosten etc.) der vorteil der fachhändler vor ort bei beratung (meistens), der begutachtung der ware vor ort... 

jeder so wie´s ihm gefällt aber einen namen mit der frage schrott oder gut zu verallgemeinern, passt irgendwie nicht, jedenfalls nicht wenn man vernünftige antworten erwartet...

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## .:sunnyfish:. (25. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

also ich wollte mit auch was von askari bestellen ruten und einen schirm weiß jemand ob die schirme da für 30 ne gute qualität haben..?^^


----------



## bennie (25. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

ich kann dazu eigentlich nur eins sagen....




> *Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



weder noch

aber wer schrott kauft hat nicht aufgepasst und ist selber schuld....


----------



## gründler (25. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



.:sunnyfish:. schrieb:


> also ich wollte mit auch was von askari bestellen ruten und einen schirm weiß jemand ob die schirme da für 30 ne gute qualität haben..?^^


 
hi 
Nur Wachsschirme sind meistens die besseren,die billigen Regnen bei Dauerregen durch(Tropfsteinhöhle).Also um die 70-100€ kostet nen ordentlicher Wachsschirm,der hält aber auch paar Jahre bei guter Pflege.
lg


----------



## gründler (25. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Also wenn mein Angelfachhändler am Ort mir eine schöne Multirolle für nur 269.-€ anbietet und ich für genau die gleiche Rolle im Versand stolze 189.89€ abdrücken soll, na da endscheide ich mich natürlich für den Einzelhändler am Ort. Teilweise ist der Preisunterschied noch grösser. Egal Hauptsache meinem Angelfritzen gehts gut.
> 
> Petri Heil!
> Jens


 
Manche nehmen ihr Geld auch um sich Zigarren anzustecken
Wieder andere haben so gut wie kein Geld.Und manche glauben ihrem Fachhändler das es in der Pfütze vor der Tür große Hechte gibt.#h


----------



## antonio (26. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*



DESCHM schrieb:


> :q Wenn ich dort anrufe, kostet es zusätzliches Geld über die Flatrate hinaus. #h



is ne normale festnetz nummer warum kostet es dann zusätzlich?#c#h

gruß antonio


----------



## Q007 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Hallo Leute,
na wenn ich von meiner Erfahrung mit Askari etwas sagen soll, dann lass die Finger weg.
Ich habe in den lezten 2 Jahren ziemlich regelmäßig dort bestellt, manches war gut aber ich hatte auch mehrere Qualitätsreklamationen, zb. 3  Bootsrutenhalter , alle an der gleichen stelle gebrochen, 2 von 3 Esox Hechtruten von Mitchel hatten an der Sic Beringung schaden, Messer die nicht so sind wie in der Katakogbeschreibung, Angelstiefel die nach einmaligem tragen an der Seite aufgeplatzt sind, Kopflampen defekt .......... habe zwar alles Problemlos umgetauscht bekommen aber ich bin nicht mehr überzeugt von Askari, und ziehe meine Konsequenzen.Es gibt mit sicherheit einige  Angelshops die  hochwertigere Ware anbieten.


----------



## Sleech92 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

hallo, 
also Askari hat wie gesagt Teils gute und Teils schlechte Sachen, darüber lässt sich natürlich streiten |krach: . Trozdem ziehe ich Askari doch dem "kleinen Händler um die Ecke" vor...
und fahre zu Askari (seit dem hier in Hannover auch einer ist). 
Und auch die Hausmarken sind nicht immer schlecht: B. Rivermann Typhoon Feeder= Top rute, vergleichbare Rute beim Händler erheblich teurer.
Also das sind meine Erfahrungen.

Gruß Max |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (27. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Ich verstehe das Theater nicht.
Hinfahren anschauen ausprobieren eventuell kaufen.
Dem einen liegt die rute gut in der Hand dem anderen ebend nicht. Wenn einer meint die Ruten von zb.DAM sind besser ,der soll sich ebend die Ruten holen.#c
Man bekommt doch Garantie auf Kogha. Wenn was dran ist bring ich ebend die Klamotten zurück.Ich habe noch nie probleme mit dem umtausch gehabt bei Askari.
Ich habe genau so schlechte erfahrungen mit den angeblichen "Markensachen" gemacht.
Wenn jemand ein Mercedes kaufen möchte dann soll er sich den auch holen.Und nicht ein Billigauto kaufen und meckern.|rolleyes


----------



## dickerkarpfen (27. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Ich muss hier auch mal was zu sagen!
Ich finde selber das Kogha nicht grade eine besonderst gute Marke ist und viel Schrott vertickt,aber ich habe ein Rolle von Kogha mit der ich mehr als zufrieden bin.Und jetzt noch was zu Askarie.Ich war selber schon dort und muss sagen: ES LOHNT SICH NICHT IM GERINGSTEN !Es ist viel Wind um nichts. Das einzigste was sich lohnt sind die sonder Angebote.Das einziege was ich dort bestelle sind blei und son klein Kram:
Viele Grüße und weiterhin Petrie Heil


----------



## tollhaus (28. September 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Nicht nur Askari - ebay Artikelnummer: 260162761579  


Wer so einen und das ist wirklich Schrott  und das auch noch zu wucherhaften Versandkosten kauft, was will der sein - Angler ?
[edit by Thomas9904: Einen solchen Ton brauchen wir hier nicht, sowenig wie "Gewaltandrohungen" wie "Fresse polieren". Kurz vor der zweiten Verwarnung]


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Askari=Billig schrott oder einfach nur gut und günstig?*

Ich habe bei Askari eig nur positive Erfahrngen gesammelt (liegt vlt. auch nur daran das ich Marken kaufe und kein Koghaschrott)


----------

